
We chose Telegram for team-app over Slack and Microsoft Team, and then moved - aaronjil
https://medium.com/@jimbk/why-we-chose-telegram-for-team-app-over-slack-and-microsoft-team-and-then-moved-away-from-it-2b87012d2095
======
johnisgood
> Telegram needs no introduction, a great platform for secure communication.

As I have said repeatedly, Telegram does NOT have E2EE (End-to-End Encryption)
or "Secret Chat" on the desktop and web version of the software[1]. So no,
there is no secure communication unless you consider using secret chat on your
smartphone (only) that.

[1] [https://tsf.telegram.org/manuals/e2ee-
simple](https://tsf.telegram.org/manuals/e2ee-simple)

